# Spain to UK travel, what do we need?!



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

We are finally going to travel to the UK from Spain for the fist time in over two years. In fact I haven't left Spain at all for almost two years.
We finally got our digital vaccination certificates yesterday (after having to queue in person in the health centre for an hour) and we are now looking at the tests required.
We know we need a second day test which needs to be booked before we travel, all good, but I am not sure what the gov website means by "Check with providers what their turnaround time is before you book your test." Why do we need to check this? Do we need the results for anything? I just assumed that if it came back positive they would hunt us down and make us quarantine. We are only there for three days so the chances of getting the results before we get back on the plane to Spain are slim to none!

Which brings me to my next question: Do we need the results of that 2nd day test, or any other test to get on the plane to fly home? I know that Spain doesn't require us to test upon arrival, but does the UK require it to board the plane?

I don't want to book the 2nd day test, then get refused borading on the return trip on day 3 because we don't have the results, or because we needed a diferent test to leave!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Do28 (Dec 21, 2010)

You now don't need anything to enter the UK, the pre flight PCR test ended today. You need a day 2 test which you book online and have waiting for you at your UK address. You fill in a passenger locator form.

Nobody actually asks for the day 2 tests in our experience. I travel backwards and forwards constantly for work and am exempt all testing but my wife is not so she has had to test and has not once been asked for the result of a day 2 test which seems to defeat the objective in my mind but hey ho.





__





Travel to England from another country during coronavirus (COVID-19)


You do not need to complete a UK passenger locator form before you travel, take any COVID-19 tests or quarantine when you arrive in England.




www.gov.uk


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks, I was aware that the pre-flight PCR test had been scrapped for the outward flight, in fact we had booked one for tomorrow but we have cancelled it.
We will book the 2nd day test just so that we can show that we have booked it on arrival.
I assume then that there is no pre-flight test required for the return flight to Spain either?


----------



## Do28 (Dec 21, 2010)

Overandout said:


> Thanks, I was aware that the pre-flight PCR test had been scrapped for the outward flight, in fact we had booked one for tomorrow but we have cancelled it.
> We will book the 2nd day test just so that we can show that we have booked it on arrival.
> I assume then that there is no pre-flight test required for the return flight to Spain either?


Correct, the return is easy, just fill in the passenger health form with details of your vaccination. They will scan the Q code after you pass through passport control and job done. You can put the Q code onto your iPhone wallet to make it even easier.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Are we now on the verge of seeing new travel restrictions to the UK?

I know that at the moment only Morocco has suspended travel to the UK, but surely other countries will follow if the UK infections keep rising and no preventative measures are put in place by the government soon?

I have tickets booked for a family trip at Christmas and I have to admit that I hadn't really considered the possibility of not being able to travel, but the reality hit me yesterday when listening to the BBC....


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spanish news also reporting that the government is worried about the emergence of the Delta Plus variant entering Spain so I wouldn't be surprised if UK travel gets look at if things gets worse. Of course Boris just decides policy depending on The Sun, Mail, Telegraph etc and they are all opposed to ANY restrictions, so you can see where this is all heading!!


----------



## Do28 (Dec 21, 2010)

The UK government are relying on getting everyone vaccinated. Lockdowns are not the answer, vaccination is. People will keep getting covid as whatever the doomsayers think it is still just a flu virus and will be impossible to eradicate. Vaccination will reduce the impact of it on society in the same way as the flue vaccine does. The UK NHS needs to be careful about being caught "crying wolf", a friend of mine is the nurse manager of an ICU unit in Hatfield and she is mortified about the comments being made by allegedly respected medical professionals trying to apply draconian restrictions when the hospitals are actually very quiet and generally the admissions from Covid are from the unvaccinated.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

It doesn't matter what the UK strategy is, while infection rates keep rising, other nations (which sooner or later will include Spain / EU) will be evaluating the travel permitted.
UK hospital admissions may be manageable, deaths may be within "acceptable" parameters, both due to a good vaccination policy, but while the British are out and about without masks or social distancing the infectrion rates are going to continue to rise and this will make other countries who are succesfully contolling the level of infection in their own population reluctant to allow travel there.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Overandout said:


> It doesn't matter what the UK strategy is, while infection rates keep rising, other nations (which sooner or later will include Spain / EU) will be evaluating the travel permitted.
> UK hospital admissions may be manageable, deaths may be within "acceptable" parameters, both due to a good vaccination policy, but while the British are out and about without masks or social distancing the infectrion rates are going to continue to rise and this will make other countries who are succesfully contolling the level of infection in their own population reluctant to allow travel there.


Yes. Or to allow travel into the country be it Spain or wherever, FROM the UK.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Overandout said:


> It doesn't matter what the UK strategy is, while infection rates keep rising, other nations (which sooner or later will include Spain / EU) will be evaluating the travel permitted.
> UK hospital admissions may be manageable, deaths may be within "acceptable" parameters, both due to a good vaccination policy, but while the British are out and about without masks or social distancing the infectrion rates are going to continue to rise and this will make other countries who are succesfully contolling the level of infection in their own population reluctant to allow travel there.


I agree. It would make total sense to require a test before travelling to Spain - they dropped this requirement over the summer to boost tourism, but now the season is over I wouldn't be at all surprised if they reintroduced it given the spiralling number of infections in the UK.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Do28 said:


> The UK government are relying on getting everyone vaccinated. Lockdowns are not the answer, vaccination is. People will keep getting covid as whatever the doomsayers think it is still just a flu virus and will be impossible to eradicate. Vaccination will reduce the impact of it on society in the same way as the flue vaccine does. The UK NHS needs to be careful about being caught "crying wolf", a friend of mine is the nurse manager of an ICU unit in Hatfield and she is mortified about the comments being made by allegedly respected medical professionals trying to apply draconian restrictions when the hospitals are actually very quiet and generally the admissions from Covid are from the unvaccinated.


Covid is not just a flu virus. Flu is an influenza virus and Covid is a coronavirus. People are less affected by flu as it has been around a long time. Covid is new and we have less immunity. Covid is way more infectious than flu.


----------

